# Busco diagrama placa HYMYCO CP-4666/2



## tereparolapc (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola estoy reparando un bafle potenciado el cual fue muy manoseado y la placa esta muuy toqueteada con cables cortados y sueltos y no puedo encontrar sus ubicaciones estos serian la salida del modulo mp3 que entran en la olaca amplificadora. A simple vista no los ubico de donde pudieron haberse soltado. Les agradeceria su ayuda, por favor.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

En "contacto" puedes comunicarte con ellos : HYMYKO ELECTRONICA S.R.L.


----------



## tereparolapc (Oct 30, 2018)

Si, pero como la mayoria de las empresas no da sus diagramas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

Probaste ¿?


----------



## rialzu (Nov 17, 2020)

hola, estoy buscando el mismo diagrama placa HYMYCO CP-4666/2 ,, y la pagina no esta habilitada..  pudieron encontrar.?


----------

